# orange peel???



## Heather H (Apr 1, 2015)

I was looking at the reptiles magazine site and under hermanns care it said to feed them orange peel. Have any of you done this?


----------



## lismar79 (Apr 1, 2015)

Never heard this, I wouldn't.....but someone else will chime in I'm sure who knows....


----------



## N2TORTS (Apr 1, 2015)

Heather ...I'm not sure if it applies to Hermanns' as I don't work with that species and know their diet fruit intake , but the Cherryheads will eat it - although very aware of the "bitterness" of the rind and will usually chew down the flesh of the fruit and leave flat bitten chunks of "most" of the rind. The rind itself is actually the most beneficial part of the fruit when it comes to vitamins. As long as the fruit is washed and no outside pesticide residue is on the fruit, there are no worries.


----------



## Heather H (Apr 1, 2015)

Ok ty. Maybe I will try it Friday on treat day. Just a tiny piece. He does not like cactus but loves water cress?


----------

